#ubuntu-website 2008-11-03
<ryanakca> mdke: mind if I port your help.ubuntu.com theme to Kubuntu colors?
<mdke> ryanakca: no, not at all. the bzr branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~mdke/ubuntu-doc/helpwiki-newtheme
<ryanakca> mdke: thanks
<newz2000> hey ryanakca, got your note. They've been doing the usability testing just this fall.
<ryanakca> newz2000: thanks, and did you want an account for shell/screen?
<ryanakca> s/shell/irssi/
<newz2000> no, I've got a server, I just haven't been successful with irssi
<newz2000> I've thought about one of these irc proxies
<newz2000> but never actually done it
 * ryanakca nods, okies
<newz2000> thanks for the offer though
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-04
<Turl> hi all :)
<newz2000> hi Turl
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-05
<gregor_> Hi, please make the navigation at http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ usable without javascript! Thanks.
<gregor_> some sites at the shop are also not fully usable without javascript, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=134 See Bigger Image does not work...
<Rafik> hello all
<Rafik> https://ubuntu.com/ returns : Secure Connection Failed
<Rafik> oups, that's normal i think ^^
<newz2000> correct
<newz2000> we use the https for something else
<Rafik> newz2001: hi
<newz2001> hey
<Rafik> newz2001: i'm about filing a bug/blueprint about making the website multilingual
<Rafik> what do you think about it ?
<newz2001> It won't happen
<newz2001> we have discussed this many times at depth
<gregor_> Hi, please make the navigation at http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ usable without javascript! Thanks.
<gregor_> some sites at the shop are also not fully usable without javascript, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=134 See Bigger Image does not work...
<Rafik> newz2001: can I have links/references please ?
<newz2001> Rafik: we're discussing a way to make it easier for people to find localized resources (via official locos) though
<newz2001> join the mailing list, it will be discussed in the next month for sure
<newz2001> also search the archives, we've discussed it there
<Rafik> newz2001: ok
<Rafik> newz2001: please take a look at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rafik/Ideas
<newz2001> Rafik: feel free to start discussion on it again on the mailing list
<newz2001> it is one of my goals for this release cycle
<Rafik> newz2001: i'll do :)
<newz2001> gregor_: the team for the qa site is at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa
<newz2001> I'm afraid they're the best contacts. No one here has access to that site
<newz2001> gregor_: can you clarify what you mean about the shop having probs?
<Rafik> newz2001: this bug is there for sometime now, can you fix it ?
<Rafik> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971
<ubot3> Malone bug 275971 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Local support - Arabic Language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gregor_> newz2001, without javascript you can not zoom the picture, i think this is on every item in the shop
<newz2001> Rafik: yes, I'll do it later today
<Rafik> newz2001: thank you
<newz2001> gregor_: I'll look into it but don't get your hopes up.
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-08
<qense> hello
<jpds> Hey qense
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-09
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-02
<Turl> newz2000: hi
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-03
<Turl> newz2000: there's a typo in http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<Turl> newz2000: Learn how to createa UNR flash drive » (createa should be "create a")
<newz2000> thanks Turl
<pores_n> Hello, anyone?
<pores_n> I sent patches for 2 bugs of ubuntu.com
<pores_n> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/463849
<ubot3> Malone bug 463849 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu.com has text outside the screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pores_n> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/376919
<ubot3> Malone bug 376919 in ubuntu-website "text of #ubuntulogo should be hidden" [Undecided,New]
<pores_n> But no responce yet. Please take a look.
<newz2000> pores_n: ok, will do
<pores_n> thank you.
<Jordan_U> How do I use an anchor that has a dash ( '-' ) in it? I am specifically trying to add something like "[[#Error 15 - File not found]]" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 but that doesn't seem to work.
<jhan>  hi
<jhan> i'm using ubuntu 9.4 version,i have installed and configured thunderbird successfully,but my problem is Emails reach to my mailbox very late,what is the reason??/
<jhan> please help me, i'm facing this problem very day
<Jordan_U> How do I use an anchor that has a dash ( '-' ) in it? I am specifically trying to add something like "[[#Error 15 - File not found]]" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 but that doesn't seem to work.
<newz2000> Jordan_U: #Error%2015%20-%20File%20not%20found
<Jordan_U> newz2000: I tried that and it didn't work
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2015%20-%20File%20not%20found seems to work for me
<Jordan_U> newz2000: The page ended up with the %20's escaped
<newz2000> oh, you're wanting to edit the wiki and add that link
<Jordan_U> newz2000: Yes
<newz2000> Jordan_U: you may need to ask in #moin for help w/ that
<Jordan_U> newz2000: Thanks
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-06
<alefteris> hi all! is it ok to steal some images from the ubuntu.com site, like for example the front page ubuntu 9.10 banner with the slideshow, or I should create my own version for the loco site? thanks
<jpds> alefteris: You'd have to talk to newz2000 about that.
<newz2000> alefteris: for loco team use you can copy them
<alefteris> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-07
<steffan> hi
<knome> hello
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-09
<daker> newz2000, ping
<daker> newz2000, well the anchors here http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage are not working
<daker> other thing Hebrew and Arabic should separated
<daker> be*
<daker> the Hebrew is ubuntu-il
<daker> and the Arabic is ubuntu-ma, ubuntu-dz, ubuntu-eg, ubuntu-tn
<newz2000> hey daker, let me look into that, give me just a few min
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-10
<head_victim> Just a quick question on the wiki light theme. Is it meant to ignore multi level lists (if you add a space before an * it will add an indented lower list item) and is it meant to be missing the Quick Links? I was going to file a bug but thought it best to ask first in case it's known and would save your time not having to deal with it there. It's no rush so I'll just hang about until someone has a chance to respond.
<AlanChicken> head_victim: file a bug
<AlanChicken> two bugs
<head_victim> AlanChicken: Thanks, bugs 673661 & 673662 filed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673661 in ubuntu-website "light-wiki ignores multi level lists (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673661
<head_victim> If any more detail or info is needed just let me know.
<newz2000> thanks head_victim
<AlanBell> bug 673662]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673662 in ubuntu-website "light-wiki does not have a quick link list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673662
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> cjohnston: hey
<cjohnston> hey.. thoughts on bug 670927?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670927 in ubuntu-website "Can not print the "Leadership Code Of Conduct" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670927
<newz2000> Hmm, that's an interesting problem
<newz2000> in my firefox it works fine
<newz2000> beyond fine, it works superbly
<cjohnston> dunno
<newz2000> I agree: incomplete
<cjohnston> Well.. Incomplete requires further info.. So it needs to eventually be marked invalid or confirmed...
<newz2000> I think the policy of 30 days invalid = close works fine.
<cjohnston> ok.. technically it could be invalid as the LCoC is being added to LP
<newz2000> yeah, true
<newz2000> You've got my support, whatever you think is best works for me
<cjohnston> :-)
<newz2000> I don't know what my wife is cooking but it's driving me crazy, I think I better head for food.
 * newz2000 splits
<cjohnston> cya
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-11
<cjohnston> newz2000: whenever you return, could you please look at that bug again
<newz2000> such drama
<AlanBell> did the wiki theme just change?
<newz2000> AlanBell: earlier this week
<AlanBell> no, it got made default just a few minutes ago
<AlanBell> good that the smilies got fixed before it went live
<newz2000> oh, it was just a few min ago
<AlanBell> hmm, diff pages are not hilighted any more
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeamMeetingAgenda?action=diff&rev2=99&rev1=97 for example
<newz2000> drat
<newz2000> AlanBell: if you see any more bugs would you go ahead and report them on ubuntu-website and tag them as light-wiki?
<newz2000>  ^ anyone can do that actually
<newz2000> bonus points if you give me a ping here after reporting it
<AlanBell> yeah, will do
<newz2000> AlanBell: and if you'd like to submit a patch, that would be OK too. ;-)
<AlanBell> newz2000: can we get the code sorted out
<newz2000> AlanBell: which code?
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme ended up being pointed at my branch
<AlanBell> not sure who did that, might have been cjohnston
<AlanBell> which is plainly wrong as the code on the website isn't that code
<newz2000> yeah, let me see, that is a bit odd
<AlanBell> I don't know what code is live at the moment
 * newz2000 isn't sure either
<AlanBell> I can't really do any sane patching if the trunk doesn't exist
 * cjohnston didnt do anything
<AlanBell> mhall119: maybe?
<newz2000> it's in my junk! lp:~newz/+junk/light-wiki
<AlanBell> yeah, that is the wrong place too!
<AlanBell> I can't do merge proposals to that
<newz2000> should I change the owner to ubuntu-website?
<newz2000> btw, if anything goes wrong, always blame me. That's my job.
<cjohnston> Bug #674130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674130 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu wiki : "Page immuable" isn't at the tright place (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674130
<newz2000> maybe I should have pushed it to ~newz/+junk/ubuntu-website/light-wiki ?
<newz2000> or maybe ~newz/ubuntu-website/light-wiki
 * newz2000 tries that
<AlanBell> well I think it should be to a branch owned by a team or something
<cjohnston> I belive it should be ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme and owned by the commiuunity team
<AlanBell> like https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme
<cjohnston> ya
 * newz2000 tries
<newz2000> created new branch
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> lp:~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wiki
<cjohnston> then...
<cjohnston> is it the ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme newz2000 ?
<newz2000> They have a similar lineage
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community doesn't look quite right
<newz2000> there are other themes for ~ubuntu-website-community
<AlanBell> lp:ubuntu-website/light-moin-theme would be consistent with the others
<cjohnston> refresh
<cjohnston> fixed
<AlanBell> great
<cjohnston> I think atleast
<cjohnston> now it needs the code uploaded to it
<AlanBell> that looks good to me
<newz2000> I think its there
<cjohnston> it is
<cjohnston> sweet
<AlanBell> bug 635035 is now properly fixed \o/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 635035 in ubuntu-website "light-moin-theme is not on Launchpad (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635035
<newz2000> woo!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> moin sucks
<cjohnston> did I say that
<newz2000> If I could just move 6 bugs to "fix completed" at once in launchpad, that would rock
<cjohnston> file a bug
<newz2000> I've got an api...
<AlanBell> moin without xapian sucks
<newz2000> yeah, that would help
<AlanBell> I think there are about 600 pages that do a brute force full text search each time they are opened
<newz2000> If you guys see any wiki bugs that are high priority, definitely mark them as such.
<AlanBell> fairly sure that the save delay is also due to some kind of search going on as it is the same 20 second or so response time
<newz2000> Next week, say Tuesday or so, I'll do a half day sprint closing them out
<newz2000> AlanBell: yes, it has to look for users who are subscribed
<AlanBell> thought so
<AlanBell> so how come someone doesn't check the box and turn on xapian?
<AlanBell> people have been bitching about the wiki performance for years
<newz2000> I can't remember, it may be either we're using a slightly too old version or there was some issue with xapien
<AlanBell> all the moin sucks, lets use mediawiki stuff is just down to performance, not syntax or anything rational
<newz2000> AlanBell: probably the best way to get this chagned is to push for it leading up to next UDS. I honestly doubt it will happen before then.
<cjohnston> newz2000: who is responsible for uds.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> cjohnston: it's not you?
 * newz2000 keeps mixing them up...
<AlanBell> and yes, it is an old version as I was talking to the moin developers in #moin about it and 1.6 is totally out of support now
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> no
<newz2000> Well, the photos imply its' the design team
<AlanBell> did jono ever hand that over to anyone else?
<cjohnston> dunnp... theres bugs being filed on it
<newz2000> of course if it were thed esign team there would be no purple on it
<AlanBell> have they gone off Aubergine?
<cjohnston> it doesnt follow design standards at all
<newz2000> true
<cjohnston> AlanBell: no mixing
<newz2000> AlanBell: aubergine is business = canonical
<newz2000> cjohnston: that's not quite right either
<newz2000> more business = more aubergine
<AlanBell> uds isn't Canonical!!
<cjohnston> thats what i was told
<cjohnston> we wanted to change summit to aubergine
<newz2000> right, that is pure community, no purple
<AlanBell> and the torus pie chart things indicate a mix
<newz2000> (taht was meant for AlanBell but works for cjohnston's comment too)
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/5.%20Ubuntu%20colour%20palettes%20and%20colour%20landscape.pdf page 53
<cjohnston> newz2000: Bug #671122 <-- just for you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671122 in ubuntu-website "install an accessible wiki theme (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671122
 * newz2000 smacks head
<cjohnston> thank AlanBell for that one
<newz2000> thank you AlanBell
<AlanBell> yup, I was going to come on to that!
<AlanBell> the light-moin-theme release today didn't go down that well with the low vision users in #ubuntu-accessibility
<AlanBell> small font, grey on grey
<newz2000> probably the best place to discuss this is on the mailing list
<newz2000> That way we can get the attention of the designers
<AlanBell> bunging the simple-mente theme in the list of available themes would be good
<newz2000> AlanBell: is it compatible with 1.6?
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-October/001064.html
<AlanBell> I believe it is compatible with 1.6
<newz2000> ok, I'll forward that e-mail to the designers
 * newz2000 wonders how he missed that before
<AlanBell> not many actual theme changes between 1.6 and 1.9 and I think simple mente is a few years old
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/ThemeMarket/SimpleMente there is a 1.6 release
<AlanBell> if we can get that installed I can get feedback from users who can set it as their personal default and then I can fix anything wrong with it
<newz2000> I think I'd rather get light-theme fixed
<AlanBell> well that isn't going to be high contrast
<AlanBell> it would be great to get all the navigation stuff into the light theme
<AlanBell> with http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/ I started from the default wordpress theme and then made the body text darker and background lighter and size bigger until the verdict in -accessibility was that the text no longer looked fuzzy
 * newz2000 thinking out loud a bit...
<newz2000> a simple js/css based style switcher could do all of that
<AlanBell> it could
<newz2000> AlanBell: do you want to propose an additional css style sheet that could be included to increase the contrast, font size and line spacing a bit?
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> so my branch is rather diverged from the trunk at this point, with a bunch of changes that have been manually merged, or won't be merged
<AlanBell> not sure how to realign it
<newz2000> AlanBell: I do'nt think you can reconcile the two
<AlanBell> hmm, bzr pull and merge or something might do it
<newz2000> You can give it a shot, but I'd suggest starting with a clean copy of my branch
<newz2000> What I do is this:
<newz2000> mkdir project-name
<newz2000> mv old-branch project-name/old-branch-archive
<newz2000> cd project-name
<newz2000> bzr branch new-branch
<newz2000> That way you can still refer to old-branch if you need
<AlanBell> hmm, merging seems like it will teach me more about bzr though :)
<newz2000> well, the right way to do that is this...
<newz2000> bzr branch new-branch new-branch-bug123
<newz2000> then work in new-branch-bug123 and when done push it as a merge proposal
<newz2000> then when approved, merge back into new-branch and push it
<newz2000> if you merge your branch with mine you'll get a combination of conflicts and things that I won't accept in a merge proposal
<newz2000> (i.e. purple headings)
<AlanBell> ok, took a fresh branch
<AlanBell> that is a lot of executable images in /light/img
<AlanBell> and css files
<AlanBell> so if I pop together an accessible stylesheet how would that get loaded?
<AlanBell> would it stay loaded as you navigate around the wiki?
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-12
<mhall119> AlanBell: did you need me?
<newz2000> AlanBell: initially we'll test it by adding the user style sheet in the preferences... if it gets well accepted we do something that allows a user to more easily use it
<AlanBell> mhall119: all sorted now, thanks
<daker> newz2000, there is an issue with the new theme
<daker> all RTL pages becomes LTR
<AlanBell> daker: example page?
<daker> AlanBell, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MoroccanTeam/AR
<daker> AlanBell, look at this <body  lang="fr" dir="ltr">
<AlanBell> yeah, but there is rtl at the content level
<AlanBell> it is displaying rtl
<AlanBell> if you look at the lists the bullets are on the right and the full stops are on the left, if it was ltr they would be the other way round
<AlanBell> it should probably be right justified, which isn't quite the same thing as direction
<AlanBell> <div id="page" lang="ar" dir="rtl">
<AlanBell> <div dir="rtl" id="content" lang="ar"><span class="anchor" id="top"></span>
<AlanBell> yeah, it is because text-align is set
<AlanBell> if it wasn't then it would align based on direction
<daker> i saw that
<daker> #content {text-align:right;}
<daker> should fix it
<AlanBell> nope, that would be a disaster!
<AlanBell> text-align needs to be not set
<AlanBell> there doesn't appear to be an actual css value for that which is odd
<AlanBell> firebug lists the computed value as "text-align:start;"
<AlanBell> oh, that is a real value http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-css3-text-20101005/#text-align
<AlanBell> daker: can you file a bug for it please
<daker> sure
<daker> AlanBell, a quick fix
<daker> #content-rtl {text-align:right;}
<daker> and if the page is RTL just add rtl to id="content$dir"
<AlanBell> hmm, what about mixed pages?
<AlanBell> surely text-align:start; is better
<daker> AlanBell, you are right
<daker> AlanBell, bug 674504
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674504 in ubuntu-website "RTL direction is not applied correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674504
<AlanBell> could some other people have a ponder about bug 674504 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674504 in ubuntu-website "RTL direction is not applied correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674504
<AlanBell> I think the issue is that in reset.css which is supposed to clear the styles it sets text-align to left. That isn't the default or optimum text-align, it should be start.
<AlanBell> *[dir="rtl"] #content {text-align:start;}
<AlanBell> ^^ correct syntax for ugly hack method of fixing it
<l3on> Hi all..
<newz2000> hi l3on
<l3on> newz2000: ubuntu.com template is available?
<newz2000> l3on: no, not precisely, but there are community created versions available at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<l3on> ubuntu.china has the u.c theme :)
<newz2000> not quite, and we don't endorse copying the site like they do
<newz2000> they reverse engineered it
<l3on> mmm well, I tested light theme, is not the best :/
<newz2000> l3on: it is just a foundation
<newz2000> you are welcome to improve it
<l3on> ah ok :)
<newz2000> we don't want to have mirror image clones though
<newz2000> because it confuses people about the diff between official sites and "partnering" sites
<newz2000> there should be a familiarity, a connection, like a brother and a sister, not identical twins
<l3on> yes, understood!
<newz2000> cool. We are happy to help and we love contributions if you care to provide improvements
<charlie-tca> newz2000: Are you available to discuss bug 670927 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670927 in ubuntu-website "Can not print the "Leadership Code Of Conduct" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670927
<newz2000> charlie-tca: I am, but I think we'll get better results on the mailing list
<newz2000> charlie-tca: alejandra and yailli guide the visual and they are on the mailing list
<newz2000> they're the ones that need to be convinced of the priority of the change
<charlie-tca> I see. All right, I will join the list for this discussion. Although, I suspect the end result is "if you need to print something, too bad"
<newz2000> charlie-tca: yailli is a css expert and she loves pure, beautiful css and she's working on improving what we have (what we got from the contractors).
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will give it a shot then. I appreciate your time is valuable, and at least you are trying.
<newz2000> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<AlanBell> newz2000: what are your thoughts on the rtl issue and reset.css?
<newz2000> AlanBell: it sounds like we need to get rid of text-align: left to fix the prob, correct?
<AlanBell> well reset should clear all css oddness, so if text is say right aligned it should go back to normal after applying reset.css
<AlanBell> just I think normal is "start" and not "left"
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/htdocs/light/css/reset.css that is it
<newz2000> I wonder why its not like that
<AlanBell> I guess someone thought that the default text alignment should be left, which is not quite the case
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-13
<MTecknology> so.. ubuntu wiki .... logged in = old style & logged out = new style
<MTecknology> heh?
<nhandler> MTecknology: Logged in uses whatever theme you have set in your preferences (which is the old theme for many people. For me, it is the kubuntu theme). Logged out uses the default theme for the wiki which is now the new theme
<MTecknology> nhandler: oh.... that would make sense..
<nhandler> MTecknology: Yeah, they can't really do much about logged in users without changing their set preferences (which would anger many people)
<MTecknology> I imagine so - I completely forgot that you can set preferences at all
<MTecknology> wanna help me learn latex?
<nhandler> MTecknology: I'm probably not the best person to teach you. I looked at it a few months ago, but I never really mastered it.
<MTecknology> nhandler: I've always wanted to rewrite my resume in latex - I'm touching it up and I finally decided to do it
<MTecknology> now I'm 'finally' learning latex
<AlanBell> MTecknology: most people should have "default" as their logged in theme so it will change for them
 * AlanBell prefers the old theme
<MTecknology> AlanBell: I kinda do too..
<AlanBell> MTecknology: I quite liked this version http://libertus.co.uk:8080
<MTecknology> I never saw that - pretty
<dev001> fyi, planet ubuntu's rss 2.0 feed is borken (http://bit.ly/d6Gh7W); atom feed works fine.
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-14
<AlanBell> planet rss breaks all the time on HTML entities that should not be in XML
<jpds> XHTML?
<AlanBell> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<AlanBell> download and open in firefox or view in chromium
<AlanBell> error on line 49 at column 26: Entity 'uuml' not defined
<AlanBell> <title>Sebastian K&uuml;gler: we are out of househacking &amp;amp; KDE e.V. Board Meeting in Nijmegen</title>
<AlanBell> Sebastian Kügler has an umlaut in it
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_XML_and_HTML_character_entity_references
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-07
<Turl> newz2000: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: is openid auth 0.3 available in repos
<cjohnston> django-openid-auth        - OpenID integration for django.contrib.auth INSTALLED: 0.2 LATEST:    0.4
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> i keep timing out when running make init now
<cjohnston> django.core.exceptions.ImproperlyConfigured: Error loading psycopg2 module: No module named psycopg2
<cjohnston> thats when trying to run nigelb's django update
<nigelb> cjohnston: Do you have a settings local?
<cjohnston> nigelb: yes
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: I keep running into No module named exceptions at from django_openid_auth.exceptions import
<nigelb> suggestions on where to look?
<mhall119> nigelb: you need the latest version of django_openid_auth, which gained an exceptions.py module
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb have you two looked at trello
<cjohnston> nigelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731074/
<nigelb> cjohnston: Yeah, I've seen trello
<nigelb> cjohnston: what is that?
<nigelb> mhall119: YOu guys should do a release of django-openid-auth with the exceptions module in it.
<cjohnston> nigelb: thats the new error im getting when running make init
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, we use something like it in ISD
<mhall119> nigelb: I thought we did
<mhall119> 0.4
<cjohnston> 0.4 is available nigelb
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh.
<cjohnston> why not just use that and not trunk
<nigelb> boo.
<nigelb> let me change.
<cjohnston> mhall119: is MIA
<mhall119> I am?
<cjohnston> look at your channel list
<nigelb> cjohnston: I don't now what's up with pytz :/
<mhall119> oh, yeah, my EC2 server has been getting disconnected today, not sure why
<nigelb> First step of common app is a success!
<mhall119> \o/
<nigelb> I just moved the login_failure module into it :)
<mhall119> good place for it
<cjohnston> there is alot of stuff that should go in common
<cjohnston> i still cant get the new flipping 1.3 code working
<nigelb> cjohnston: One step at a time :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: You can't get a virtualenv working. Not 1.3 :)
<mhall119> nigelb: why not?
<nigelb> mhall119: pytz seems to be erroring out for him
<nigelb> Its probably a PyPI thing.
<mhall119> :/
 * mhall119 is considering grabbing a rootbeer and working from the porch
 * cjohnston is jealous
 * nigelb is considering grabbing a beer.
<cjohnston> Ronnie: !!!!
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i have to eat a bit in a few minutes, later today (in about 1 hour) i have time
<cjohnston> Are you coming back to us?!
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ill ping you when im back
<cjohnston> ok
<Ronnie> ping cjohnston
<cjohnston> Ronnie: !
<Ronnie> :D
<cjohnston> Ronnie: are you coming back to us!?!
<cjohnston> :-(
<Ronnie> i guess, not for the coming 6 months. i got kind of a double job at the moment, together with being the loco contact, and local-council member, my schedule is pretty full
<cjohnston> :-(
<Ronnie> i still really love the project and mostly following it from a distance
<cjohnston> we really miss you!
<Ronnie> but real programming and designing time i havent
<Ronnie> i know, i probably will be back another time when things are more quietly over here
<cjohnston> nigelb discovers sleep, you buy a house.. all of our developers are falling off
<nigelb> and cjohnston discovers vacation
<cjohnston> vacation is not new to cjohnston
<Ronnie> then its time to train new people
<cjohnston> Ronnie: we have been trying to find new people
<cjohnston> svwilliams we recruited at uds
<Ronnie> ah, thats nice. then svwilliams just should invest both the time from me and nigelb :P
<cjohnston> lol
<Ronnie> maybe (just maybe) ill do some byte-size bugs when i have little time, but you shouldn't count on it
<mhall119> Ronnie: your previous contributions have all be greatly appreciated, and we're sure going to miss them between now and when you do come back :)
<Ronnie> mhall119: thx
<cjohnston> Ronnie: whats your email
<mhall119> Ronnie: can you do me a favor, and post the mockups you have already made somewhere, so we can pass them along to anyone else who might be able to implement them for us?
<cjohnston> ronnie.vc.d   u.c?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: yes
<Ronnie> mhall119: any good file dump sites?
<mhall119> Ronnie: U1, Dropbox, the wiki
<mhall119> anywhere will do
<Ronnie> cjohnston: signed up
<cjohnston> ty Ronnie
<cjohnston> nigelb: what do you think about using red for bitesize tags?
<cjohnston> on trello
<nigelb> cjohnston: sure. code for "DON'T FIX THIS BUG!"? :)
<cjohnston> no..
<cjohnston> code for, if you need a bitesize bug, look at me
<nigelb> cjohnston: Ah, mark those on LP please.
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb is there something that we could use to replace twidenash that would be less work on our part, or does nothing like that exist for both dervices
<mhall119> cjohnston: stop giving me work :(
<mhall119> cjohnston: there is probably a better library, yes, I just don't know of one
<mhall119> cjohnston: for me, red screams "FIX ME FIRST!"
<cjohnston> mhall119: thats fine.. i was going with for the new guys, stand out easy
<cjohnston> but thats fine
<cjohnston> ill mark them all red
<cjohnston> and more work? by trying to replace twidenash?
<mhall119> no, by adding my to cards in trello, I see emails coming in
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure I already quit, shouldn't these all go to nigelb?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> you arent allowed to quit.. i voted and you lost the vote
<mhall119> darn democracy
<cjohnston> mhall119: any idea why im having so much trouble with this stupid pytz file?
<mhall119> nope
<cjohnston> nigelb: i just ran 242 tests with no issues on your branch
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731423/   this seems to be the error im getting with the new code
<cjohnston> mhall119: any idea what thats about
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119, daker: all my mockups (not sorted) http://ubuntuone.com/2HDvlPrLy2AlFmvd5lBZz7
<cjohnston> Ronnie: your awesome!
<mhall119> thanks Ronnie
<cjohnston> nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/display-sponsor-email/+merge/80849  im thinking that this mp has nothing to do with the lack of an email address when someone is nominated, and therefore, we need to create a bug for an email address not being captured when someone is nominated
<Turl> newz2000: ping
<mhall119> Turl: he's on vacation, what can I help you with?
<Turl> mhall119: hi
<Turl> mhall119: ubuntu popcon is broken since several weeks already
<Turl> no data update is occuring
<mhall119> popcon? what is that?
<nhaines> mhall119: an opt-in system whereby Ubuntu systems report a list of installed packages to Canonical.
<mhall119> oh, ok
<Turl> http://popcon.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> is the problem that data isn't being uploaded, or that the website isn't being updated?
<Turl> the website has been serving the same data for a while
<Turl> see footer, "  Made by  The Ubuntu Web Team . Last generated on Sun Oct  9 22:32:09 2011 UTC. "
<Turl> almost a month :)
<mhall119> Turl: okay, I'll ask about it tomorrow and see who might be able to help
<Turl> thanks
<mhall119> np
<knome> hey!
<knome> AlanBell, you thre?
<AlanBell> yup
<knome> AlanBell, i just sent you email!! :)
<AlanBell> looks good
<knome> so what's with the thing the bot not being the most current in #xubuntu-devel ? :)
<AlanBell> I want to arrange a hacking weekend on it at some point soon, those are good points and I totally agree
<AlanBell> no idea? what bot is in there exactly?
<knome> i can take part, if i can be at all useful
<knome> meetingology
<knome> but i thought you said that's not the most recent
<knome> looking at the output it produced :)
<AlanBell> yeah, that is the most recent live one
<knome> okay
<AlanBell> some other people are running forks I think
<knome> right
<AlanBell> but that is the one in the ubuntu channels
<knome> yup
<knome> great
<knome> so with what qualities you need people in the hacking weekend?
<AlanBell> there is also mootbot-uk kicking about still, that uses the old eggdrop bot
<AlanBell> a bit of python knowledge, a bit of moin syntax knowledge would each be useful
<knome> mm-hmm. the bot is going in the right direction, but it still needs some love
<AlanBell> it does need some love :)
<knome> i suck at python, but i'm relatively good with moin
<knome> and on what's looking good/clear/readable
<knome> do you have a date in mind?
<svwilliams> cjohnston, ping
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-08
<mhall119> Turl: IS is investigating why popcon isn't being updated anymore, but it'll probably be a day or two before we have a solution
<mhall119> just wanted to let you know that someone is working on it
<Turl> mhall119: nice, thanks for the info
<mhall119> np
<cjohnston> svwilliams, pong
<svwilliams> hey, sorry about the bp I'll claim its a noob mistake what should I have made?
<cjohnston> svwilliams.. a mp.. so check out the branch like you did last time
<cjohnston> add the code just inside the </html> in base.html
<cjohnston> then you would do the same thing with summit..
<cjohnston> just make sure the right code snippet goes with the right project.
<cjohnston> if you have questions or anything ping me because I'm on my phone
<svwilliams> yes thats what I was going to do
<svwilliams> I'm also going to add the google standard privacy statement to the footer
<svwilliams> we use it here
<svwilliams> at UF
<svwilliams> hey everyone quick newbie question ... mp?
<svwilliams> cjohnston, mp stands for?
<svwilliams> :-) sorry
<cjohnston> merge proposal
<cjohnston> so you did your bzr commit, then your bzr push
<cjohnston> then you went to launchpad and did the merge proposal
<Turl> if you ever used git, it might be similar to a pull request, right?
<cjohnston> I don't think we need the privacy statement.. it isnt on any of the other ubuntu sites that I'm aware of
<cjohnston> turl, a merge proposal is what you use to ask for a review
<svwilliams> ahh so you can do that without a bug report
<svwilliams> yup, the step I forgot was I went to the branch THROUGH the bug
<svwilliams> I remembered the bug part
<svwilliams> thank you
<svwilliams> you'll have it tonight
<svwilliams> for both
<svwilliams> ahh ok, I work at UF so its all about being open with things like Analytics
<svwilliams> we just have a footer msg that links to googles' privacy statement
<svwilliams> if you don't think we need it I'll leave it out
<cjohnston> ya.. dont have to have a bug.
<cjohnston> you did a blueprint, which is more along the lines of planning things.
<svwilliams> ahh ok, I'll close the blueprint
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> ping me if you need anything else..
<cjohnston> 36 hours left at work
<svwilliams> wow 36 hours left ... yeesh .. I'll let you know if I need anything else
<nigelb> cjohnston: hrm
<cjohnston> what nigelb
<nigelb> cjohnston: about the email MP.
<cjohnston> svwilliams, the ga code should be below the footer, no?
<nigelb> The funcionality is incomplete.
<nigelb> As far as I'm concerned.
<cjohnston> which?
<nigelb> But yes, you could break it up into 2.
<svwilliams> cjohnston, the instructions state it should be in the footer
<svwilliams> I mean header
<cjohnston> nigelb, what mp are you talking about
<cjohnston> svwilliams, ok..
<svwilliams> I thought that was odd to but its the new asynch nature of their analytics module
<nigelb> cjohnston: the one about email for the sponsorship form.
<cjohnston> Hahh
<cjohnston> ahh
<nigelb> mhall119: Is it possible to write a test for the openid interaction?
<cjohnston> sv, I see that now
<mhall119> nigelb: what do you mean?
<mhall119> django_openid_auth has it's own tests
<nigelb> Okay, but can we test the scenario where we request email
<mhall119> and you can check that pages requiring login redirect to the path used by django_openid_auth
<mhall119> request email from SSO?
<nigelb> Yeah
<mhall119> that should be part of the django_openid_auth tests
<nigelb> Oh.
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/display-sponsor-email/+merge/80849
<nigelb> I think we already request email.
<mhall119> nigelb: nominating another LP user means we have to get the email from launchpadlib, not SSO
<nigelb> Yeah, I got that. I agree with cjohnston that it should be a different bug.
<nigelb> Or at least a different MP.
<nigelb> Anyway, this means I'm happy with this MP.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> if you're happy, then I'm happy
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> that means I can rest easy tonight
<nigelb> cjohnston: did you get far with the django 1.3 thing?
<mhall119> knowing that you've got it all under control
<nigelb> mhall119: can you review my MP which cjohnston had trouble with?
<mhall119> no, I'm resting easy tonight, remember?
<nigelb> aww
<mhall119> seriously, I am going to bed, but I may have time tomorrow, between calls
<nigelb> cool, thanks!
<mhall119> cjohnston: FYI, France LoCo Team is still France LoCo Team
<svwilliams> mhall119, with loco-directory I'm trying to pull the portal data for testing and it won't synch the db
<svwilliams> I called make lp
<svwilliams> according to the INSTALL directions
<svwilliams> oops your headed off line anyone else?
<knome> who knows about the ubuntu wiki CSS stufF?
<knome> <b>, <em>, <a> in lists create margin to the bottom, that's really unwanted and makes the lists hard to follow
<mhall119> knome: can you file a bug?
<mhall119> let me find the right project
<mhall119> knome: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<mhall119> if you could file a bug there, please
<nigelb> mhall119: can you spare some time today to review that branch?
<mhall119> probably, which branch is it again?
<nigelb> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/django-upgrade/+merge/81422
<mhall119> nigelb: how will the local_settings need to change to be compatible with 1.3?
<nigelb> mhall119: use the 'DATABASES = ' setting
<nigelb> see the local_settings.sample that I've chcked in.
<mhall119> ok, so we will need to let IS know how to  change theirs?
<nigelb> yup
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> when this gets deployed we need to work with IS anyway for the django upgrade.
<mhall119> right
<mhall119> nigelb: my admin is behaving badly, have you tried it?
<nigelb> mhall119: Nope, I can look it up.
<nigelb> What do you want me to try?
<mhall119> when I click a model class to add a Summit, it appends to the URL, but takes me back to the main admin page
<mhall119> so I get stuff like: http://127.0.0.1:8001/admin/(.*)$logout/schedule/summit/auth/user/
<nigelb> woah.
<nigelb> looking
<mhall119> yeah, weirdness
<mhall119> http://127.0.0.1:8001/admin/(.*)$logout/schedule/summit/auth/user/schedule/summit/add/schedule/summit/add/schedule/summit/add/schedule/summit/add/schedule/summit/add/
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> maybe the urlconf isn't right?
<mhall119> ah ha, that's it
<nigelb> ooh. right
<nigelb> admin. urls?
<mhall119> you want (r'^admin/', admin.site.urls),
<mhall119> without the (.*)$
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> wait, that didn't wwork.
<mhall119> it's working now for me
<nigelb> You have (r'^admin/$', admin.site.urls),
<nigelb> I get 404 when I click anything inside the admin
<nigelb> fooo
<nigelb> no need of $
<mhall119> yeah
<nigelb> works now
 * nigelb commits
<nigelb> pushed
<mhall119> nigelb: approved
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/ thanks
<mhall119> nigelb: can you put up a wiki or etherpad page where we can document the upgrade steps for IS?
<mhall119> and also for development environments, where I assume we'll at least need to update our local_settings.py
<nigelb> mhall119: yep, will do!
<knome> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/887675
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887675 in ubuntu-website "Links, bold and italic text in lists produce unwanted margin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> mhall119: achuni away on vacation? anyway, cheers to boht of you. The new openid module is pure gold :)
<mhall119> nigelb: don't know, achuni's team moved out of ISD
<nigelb> mhall119: Oh.
<nigelb> mhall119: Which team are they now?
<mhall119> nigelb: I don't recall
<mhall119> they moved it into a more business development area
<nigelb> mhall119: anyway, we should get in touch with him for broken PyPI upload
<mhall119> yeah, he's still not online though, maybe recovering from UDS still
<mhall119> do you know what's required to fix the PyPI upload?
<nigelb> yeah, hyphen instead of underscore before version number
<nigelb> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/common-app/+merge/81630 :)
<nigelb> daker: Mark something as done in trello after it has been merged in :)
<mhall119> nigelb: you mean trello doesn't update it's statuses from Launchpad?
<mhall119> boo
<nigelb> mhall119: Nope. Yeah, we should really try kanban :)
<nigelb> (maybe next cycle)
<cjohnston> nigelb: kanban?
<nigelb> cjohnston: that's what mhall119's team uses.
<cjohnston> i asked for suggestions
<cjohnston> he said stay with what the community uses
<cjohnston> is there a website for it
<nigelb> no clue.
<nigelb> I suggest sticking with trello as wwell.
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-09
<cjohnston> svwilliams__: pick one! :-P
<svwilliams__> cjohnston, my username sorry network connection on my vm is ... touchy keeps signing me out and signing me back in as one of the other usernames
<cjohnston> svwilliams__: you need an always on irssi on a server
<svwilliams__> I'll need to learn how to set that up
<cjohnston> irssi ftw
<svwilliams> cjohnston, I'm going to start picking a couple of bitsize bugs that have interactions with python I thought this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/871888 might be a good one to work on
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 871888 in loco-directory "Sorting order of attendees for an event (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<cjohnston> svwilliams: that but is already being addressed by doctormo
<cjohnston> i dont think he did it on purpose, but he did it
<svwilliams> ok no problem
<svwilliams> shoudl I assign it to him and note that he is already working on it
<cjohnston> i just attached his MP to it
<cjohnston> but yet, please assign to him
<svwilliams> darn can't I can assign to me but not to anyone else
<svwilliams> I'll just mark in the comments that he is working on it
<svwilliams> wow my english was horrible ... sorry about that
<svwilliams> needed punctuation
<cjohnston> bug #706742 shouldnt be too bad
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706742 in loco-directory "Allow custom meeting log urls (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706742
<svwilliams> ok I'll take that one on
<cjohnston> you will have to do a migrate though, so if you dont have experience with that, maybe a little harder
<svwilliams> I probably won't start till tomorrow though
<svwilliams> I'll have to learn sometime right :-)
<cjohnston> bug #707123 and bug #707131 should be pretty easy and possibly mostly html
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707123 in loco-directory "When Updating a task add a link to add a subtask (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707123
<svwilliams> oh and if anyone familiar with the make lp command could help me figure out why it takes 15 seconds
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707131 in loco-directory "No link is displayed for agenda item logs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707131
<svwilliams> when you mentioned it takes an hour
<cjohnston> do you have info in your database with it?
<cjohnston> do you have info in your database prior to running the command
<svwilliams> no
<svwilliams> well maybe yes ... don't know actually
<cjohnston> lol
<svwilliams> sigh so much to learn
<cjohnston> I need to get to bed..
<svwilliams> no worries
<cjohnston> still 10 hours of work
<cjohnston> tonight
<svwilliams> I'll get on early tomorrow
<cjohnston> thursday i *should* be around
<cjohnston> so i could help you with a few things then
<svwilliams> sounds like a plan :-)
<svwilliams> I'll pick up the html ones and fix those in the meantime
<cjohnston> :-)
<doctormo-other> What an interesting irc channel
<doctormo-other> Hello cjohnston, it just needs a quick review, it's bytesized.
<cjohnston> doc, I can try tomorrow
<doctormo-other> NP, and don't be afraid to throw me a review or two either, if you're under a bit of presure.
<cjohnston> any active reviews.are good to go
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Good to be reviewed or good to be merged?
<nigelb> cjohnston: Hey. Did you get just get a release done?
<nigelb> That means the 1.3 branch for LTP can be landed in the next few days right?
<doctormo-other> hey nigelb
<nigelb> hey doctormo-other
<cjohnston> nigelb, if IS says 4 months to be ready with a server to be upgraded, I don't want to have to wait 4 months to do the next release
<nigelb> cjohnston: I thought you did a release yesterday
<cjohnston> no?
<cjohnston> not that I'm aware of
<nigelb> cjohnston: Oh. I saw you change a bunch of bugs to Fix Released.
<nigelb> So you want to get one release out and then do the django upgrade?
<nigelb> Also, it makes sense to wait for a summit release for any issues.
<cjohnston> I went through and found bugs that were never marked releasrd
<cjohnston> mhall119 nigelb bug #881019
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881019 in launchpad "Lp login is broken after account merge (affects: 1) (heat: 21)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881019
<cjohnston> nigelb, if IS says they can have a server for me next week with django 1.3 I'm fine with merging it in. if it is going to be 3 months, I dont want to hold releases waiting on the server to be ready
<nigelb> cjohnston: Cool. That's fine with me.
<nigelb> Looking at bug.
<nigelb> cjohnston: can you look at the summit MPs?
<johnoxton> Morning
<nigelb> I have one mp for the common app and one for the django-openid-auth fix
<nigelb> johnoxton: Morning! Are you feeling better?
<johnoxton> cjohnston could you possibly give me and email address I can contact you on please?
<johnoxton> nigelb: I am getting there, thanks… still feeling a bit bleurrrghhh though!
<nigelb> nigelb: Ouch! Hope you get better soon :)
<johnoxton> nigelb: thanks :)
<cjohnston> nig, im on my cell phone, in bed
<nigelb> johnoxton: chrisjohnston at ubuntu dot com
<nigelb> cjohnston: bah!
<johnoxton> nigelb, great thank you!
<cjohnston> john, very glad to have you two on board
<nigelb> johnoxton: This sort of layout is what you're looking for summit's mobile UI, right? http://m.input.mozilla.com/en-US/
<johnoxton> nigelb, yeah I think that's a good sample. Also the Guidebook UI itself isn't bad, just the way it updates felt a bit hit and miss on my phone at least
<cjohnston> nig, I can't click that link..email it to me please?
<nigelb> cjohnston: sec
<peterm-ubuntu> johnoxton, Maris told be it is called Ubuntful!
<nigelb> johnoxton: Excellent. I look forward to seeeing that later this cycle :)
<nigelb> cjohnston: sent
<cjohnston> ty
<nigelb> cjohnston: That openid bug is "interesting"
<nigelb> If that's the case we're probably off the hook.
<nigelb> I wonder if we can show the user's openid to the user for extra debugging
<cjohnston> im thinking its possible
<nigelb> (like hidden html comment?
<nigelb> )
<cjohnston> when I get on a computer ill post irc logs
<cjohnston> dunno
<nigelb> I'll catch mike later to see what he thinks.
<cjohnston> mike looked at the userprofile
<nigelb> Yeah, I know. Exposing it to the html of a page makes it easier for us to get that info.
<nigelb> We can ask the user to look for it in "View Source" and then paste it into the bug.
<nigelb> cjohnston: did you have a place for summit documenation? Maybe we should add a section for openid problems.
<nigelb> Also, we could do this documenation right into summit.readthedocs.org.
<cjohnston> do we want to have the docs somewhere else or an actual 'using summit' on summit
<nigelb> cjohnston: My problem with having it inside summit is its hard to change without a deploy.
<nigelb> Having it on readthedocs makes it a location we can control
<nigelb> and we can also control the quality
<nigelb> since its checked in.
<cjohnston> iframe?
<nigelb> ewww
<nigelb> iframe is so 1990s
<cjohnston> I dint have control of I
<cjohnston> it
<cjohnston> im going to try to get some sleep
<nigelb> best of luck!
<nigelb> mhall119: I changed the requirements to pull from launchpad, but not trunk - https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/django-openid-auth-version/+merge/81675
<nigelb> common app is ready as well! https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/common-app/+merge/81630
<nigelb> and there's a small pre-UDS review https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/crew-fix/+merge/81153
<nigelb> actually, its *during* UDS :)
<daker> nigelb, ah ok
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> mhall119: :D I keep adding more reviews to your list because cjohnston is MIA :D
<nigelb> There's 3 more I'd like to get in today :)
<mhall119> he's not missing, he's working
<nigelb> Yeah.
<cjohnston> I'm not mia
<cjohnston> I talked to you at 3am
<nigelb> Ha, you're up.
<nigelb> You're MIA from your computer ;)
<cjohnston> mhall119 did you see the launchpad bug?
<nigelb> mhall119: So, I talked to John. and this is a good example of a mobile layout http://m.input.mozilla.com/en-US/
<cjohnston> I wasnt that either.. my computer was f'ing me
<cjohnston> stupid md5
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> did you get that fixed?
<cjohnston> don't know
<nigelb> cjohnston: are you at a computer now?
<cjohnston> I'm driving home to turn around and take hopes car to the shop
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> I'm going to try to talk to jono today or tomorrow about a sprint
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston - I just found an easy way to test our websites on a mobile. Download Firefox Mobile for Linux!
<l3on> hey nigelb what do you working on ?
<l3on> :)
<nigelb> l3on: Nothing at the moment :)
<l3on> ah ok, :)
<l3on> I'm a italian web admin.. so, your words made me curious :P
<l3on> ok.. :D
<nigelb> l3on: We're plotting a nice mobile UI for summit.
<nigelb> Hopefully, we can get it done this cycle :)
<daker> nigelb, just use fennec ツ
<nigelb> daker: yep, that's what I meant above with Firefox Mobile :)
<daker> woo http://popcornjs.org/
<nigelb> Today, my room's going to be quite warm.
<nigelb> Building firefox overnight :)
<daker> nigelb, what's kanban ?
<nigelb> daker: its a board like trello that ISD uses.
<svwilliams> well trello allows you to digitally implement kanban
<nigelb> svwilliams: There's an actual application called kanban
<nigelb> (besides the methology)
<svwilliams> oh wow sorry I just know of it as the methodology
<svwilliams> guess I need to read more :-)
<nigelb> heh
<daker> svwilliams, have you created the analytics code with you email ?
<svwilliams> daker, ?, cjohnston created the code for each loco-directory and summit and I put them into base.html and uploaded branches for them
<svwilliams> though I need to test that its actually recording
<svwilliams> Its not causing javascript errors
<daker> svwilliams, ok
<svwilliams> cjohnston, said he would be working on things thursday
<svwilliams> daker, should I set him as the approver?
<svwilliams> since he and I are coordinating it?
<daker> svwilliams, no it's ok
<daker> nigelb, tarmac is working ?
<nigelb> daker: no issues that I know of
<nigelb> Pending MPs?
<daker> no just want him to merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~svwilliams/loco-directory/google-analytics/+merge/81516
<nigelb> daker: done
<daker> nigelb, thankx
<daker> s/x/s
<nigelb> :)
<johnhaitas> hey guys ... i'm starting a django project ... i've had problems with mysql performance in the past ... would it be advisable to use PostgreSQL or sqlite3?
<johnhaitas> i welcome any suggestions/advise :)
<nigelb> Please don't use sqlite in production.
<nigelb> What kind of performance issues did you run into with mysql?
<johnhaitas> ok ... so i found this https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/databases/ ... i should read that
<johnhaitas> nigelb: server chokes on queries in a table w ~8000 rows
<johnhaitas> nigelb: ty for the sqlite tip
<nigelb> that's strange.
<johnhaitas> nigelb: which would you opt for between mysql and postgresql
<johnhaitas> nigelb: may be that the server is underpowered
<nigelb> I work at a place with more than 1 million records per table.
<johnhaitas> haven't thrown my robust processors at it
<johnhaitas> nigelb: so you'd be partial to mysql?
<nigelb> Personally, I'd recomend postgres.
<johnhaitas> nigelb: ty
<nigelb> I'm only partial to mysql because I know how to manage it.
<johnhaitas> nigelb: that's what i'm looking for
<nigelb> postgres, less so.
<johnhaitas> nigelb: yea, i've never done postgres ... but i would hope it's not too bad
<nigelb> :)
<pace_t_zulu> hey, where is the source for loco.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> pace_t_zulu: lp:loco-directory
<mhall119> unless cjohnston has changed the name already
<mhall119> no, looks like it's still the same
<mhall119> bzr branch lp:loco-directory
<pace_t_zulu> mhall119: ty
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-10
<mhall119> np
<cjohnston> svwilliams: i replied to the bug
<nigelb> mhall119: can haz code review?
<mhall119> nigelb: not tonight, sorry, try me again in the morning
<nigelb> mhall119: okay :)
<cjohnston> loco-directory is now loco-team-portal on launchpad
<nigelb> yay!
<nigelb> cjohnston: oh dear.
<nigelb> cjohnston: now our links to file bugs have broken.
<cjohnston> nope
<nigelb> (bitesize bug yay)
<cjohnston> i got them to create an alias
<cjohnston> but yes
<cjohnston> bitesize bug
<nigelb> Alias, nice!
<cjohnston> launchpad.net/loco-directory still works
<cjohnston> im filing the bug now
<nigelb> I see that now.  Good job.
<daker> mhall119_, http://www.flickr.com/photos/37955218@N08/6327131277/in/set-72157627962230661/lightbox/
<daker> http://www.flickr.com/photos/37955218@N08/6327131937/in/set-72157627962230661/lightbox/
<cjohnston> nice daker
<cjohnston> daker: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150443316996018&set=a.10150443310536018.417795.603051017&type=3   what happens when the LC gets ahold of a LTP dev
<daker> LoL
<cjohnston> nigelb: did you notice the comment on the <name>2 bug?
<nigelb> cjohnston: by sinzui? yeah.
<nigelb> benji is looking into the openid bug today.
<nigelb> I was planning to catching up with him.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: is the ec2 for dev work 24/7 or do you turn it off
<mhall119> cjohnston: I turn it off
<nigelb> mhall119: help! code review :)
<mhall119> ok, okay
<mhall119> links?
<nigelb> sec
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/crew-fix/+merge/81153
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/common-app/+merge/81630
<nigelb> https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/django-openid-auth-version/+merge/81675
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> :D
<cjohnston> im setting up to get going on ltp
<nigelb> two of them are one-line changes
<cjohnston> then i can hopefully help out
<nigelb> so, I have the idea of not removing render.py or associted views
<nigelb> but move them to other names
<nigelb> and have new views to replace them.
<nigelb> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/docs-cleaning/+merge/81862
<nigelb> Updated the docs after you tried it out.
<nigelb> mhall119: Don't forget the code review :)
 * nigelb heads to bed
<doctormo-sda1> Hey guys, how's the merge requests going?
<cjohnston> doctormo-sda1: i reviewed yours and proposed a merge into yours
<doctormo-sda1> cjohnston: Awesome, thanks. I was confused by your last answer on monday.
<doctormo-sda1> Did you want me to review a few branches or were you saying they'd all been reviewed already?
<cjohnston> i had wanted you to review
<cjohnston> if you will review mine and merge it into yours...
<cjohnston> i have 3 other reviews that i did the code that im waiting on reviews
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ping
<doctormo-sda1> cjohnston: You have 3 merge requests which you want reviewed, one of which is into my event-design branch?
<cjohnston> 4.. one of which is into your event-design
<doctormo-sda1> Understood, I'll get to some reviewin' tonight for you.
<cjohnston> that'd be awesome
<cjohnston> thanks for the work.. it was something that needed to be done
<svwilliams> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> svwilliams: im around if you need help
<svwilliams> oh cjohnston I figured out my problem with pulling down data
<svwilliams> I can't read instructions very well
<svwilliams> make live
<svwilliams> not make lp
<svwilliams> sigh
<svwilliams> I now have data to play with so I can work on those bugs
<svwilliams> I'm packing up and relocating (still at work right now) if I run into anything and you are on I'll let you know
<svwilliams> and ask lots of questions :-)
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-11
<doctormo-other> I notice a lot of support for language teams, so did the loco council make the call that LanCo teams were actually LoCo teams?
<doctormo-other> As bizarre as the logic in that is.
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> the decision was made that language teams would be provided the ability to use ltp
<mhall119> doctormo-other: essentially we all agreed that languages teams are not loco teams, but they do serve a similar function, so we're going to try to support them how we can
<mhall119> at least, that was my understanding, since I wasn't at that session
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: What's 'ltp'?
<cjohnston> it was very much agreed though that if a language team wants a feature, they will more than likely be responsible for providing the code
<cjohnston> loco team portal
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Makes sense, increases the scope a tad, but the loco directory is getting quite powerful anyhow.
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: you doin reviews?
<mhall119> yup, hence why it's not the "directory" anymore, it's the "portal"
<cjohnston> im workin on another one
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: yep
<cjohnston> awesome
<doctormo-other> I'm trying to convince the new US-MA leader to not invest in the wiki so much. He's saying the ltp is too inflexible.
<cjohnston> what does he want ltp to do that it doesnt
<doctormo-other> I think the main bugbear is the branding, or lack of team branding.
<doctormo-other> Coincidentally I was working on a small part of that last week.
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: are you familiar with the use of tarmac?
<cjohnston> ya, i saw
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: It's a deployment tool right? We were using it at UbuntuOne but I forget the specifics.
<cjohnston> well.. basically.. when you review my branches (other than the one that is propsed to your branch)
<cjohnston> if you set the review to approve (under add comment)
<cjohnston> and the status of the MP to approved
<cjohnston> if there is a commit message in launchpad, tarmac will do the merging for you
<cjohnston> bbiaf, gotta spend a few minutes with the kids
<cjohnston> iirc you still have dev access.. so tarmac will work for you
<doctormo-other> Ah yes that's right, automatic merging.
<cjohnston> it wont accept approvals from non-devs
<cjohnston> if you need something sooner than 15 minutes from now, ping me
<doctormo-other> Thanks cjohnston
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: I'm not sure about the changes to the title element and link.
<cjohnston> removing it from the table?
<doctormo-other> http://imagebin.org/183563
<cjohnston> uggh
<doctormo-other> Just the way it goes onto the next line.
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> remove the registration link from the h3 then and put it a line below
<cjohnston> please
<doctormo-other> Aye aye
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> stupid update-openids
<doctormo-other> Is there any reason to put these links into a button type item with an image as a background element?
<doctormo-other> Remove the 'Event Participation' title completely (assume context) and use a button at the top there.
<cjohnston> I would like to do it similar to FB tbh..  I'm attending,, maybe and no.. with the list of attendees below
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: if your interested in design stuff for ltp.. we have some mock ups that we really want to implement
<doctormo-other> You know that's my schtik :-)
<cjohnston> i know it is.. but you have to be interested to do it ;-)
<cjohnston> how do you like my #ubuntu-design channel?
<doctormo-other> I can't commit huge amounts of time, but i think I'd be useful to take a look and see what can be done.
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: How do you like _my_ ubuntu-design channel?
<cjohnston> ya.. let me upload a few of the things and see what we can do
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: i created it
<cjohnston> after a discussion with the design team on tuesday last week
<doctormo-other> I thought I joined last week too, maybe you were there already :-D
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you joined during the session with wendar iir
<cjohnston> c
<cjohnston> i had created it the day before that
<doctormo-other> Of course, convergent dialectics!
<cjohnston> doctormo-other:
<cjohnston> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/Ubuntu%20LoCo%20Team%20Directory.png
<cjohnston> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/Ubuntu%20LoCo%20Team%20Directory_Home.png
<cjohnston> i woudl love to implement both of those
<cjohnston> you will have to manually merge my branch into yours.. tarmac only does trunk
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Yes I did a manual merge, lp just bounced my push.
<doctormo-other> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~doctormo/loco-directory/event-page-design/": : A branch with the name "event-page-design" already exists for doctormo in loco-team-portal.
<cjohnston> s/loco-directory/loco-team-portal
<doctormo-other> Oh the name changed recently.
<cjohnston> :-)
<doctormo-other> The first thing to do with the linked designs is to split them up into work items.
<doctormo-other> There's a lot of changes in there.
<cjohnston> ya..
<doctormo-other> Although why would the loco portal have links for amazon ec2/cloud?
<cjohnston> that wasnt the content to go there
<cjohnston> it was samples for design
<doctormo-other> Ah ok, I think the map from the current homepage is a hard problem to digest into the proposal.
<doctormo-other> So we loose the function/links?
<cjohnston> you talking the map of the globe that you click on?
<cjohnston> everyone hates it
<doctormo-other> OK, I hate it too.
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: on that event-page-design, i think that there may be a little bit of the css that you added that i didn't use.. if so, it should be removed
<cjohnston> but i dont remember
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: I saw the diff, you removed both the css additions.
<cjohnston> they are still in the branch that you pushed back after comitting mine
<cjohnston> mhall119: you back?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> eating dinner
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> when you get back, id like implentation feedback
<doctormo-other> OK styles removed and reviews done.
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> is your branch ready for review again?
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: For your designs, what you need is a producer, not a designer. You've got the designs already. Production is just a matter of grinding away at the different modifications until the overall design is achieved.
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Yes my branch is ready for review.
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm back
<cjohnston> mhall119: ok.. so.. it was discussed that we want to have the ability to define regional contacts in ltp
<cjohnston> ie you be the CFL regional contact while itnet7 is the team contact
<cjohnston> im trying to figure out how we should implement this
<svwilliams> cjohnston: do we define regions in ltp already
<cjohnston> svwilliams: no..
<cjohnston> and i have no desire to
<cjohnston> my thought is a text field
<mhall119> make a Contacts model, foreign keys to userprofile and team, with a name field for the region
<cjohnston> works for me
<mhall119> letting teams choose their own region names should give all the flexibility they could want
<cjohnston> that was my thought
<cjohnston> what page should the contacts be edited on
<mhall119> that's a good question
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Regions as in sub-teams?
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: no
<svwilliams> regions as groups of teams?
<svwilliams> mhall119: like southeast region us?
<cjohnston> no
<doctormo-other> The matter is mystical to us.
<cjohnston> like gainsville orlando jacksonville miami tampa
<mhall119> regions as in "if you're in this part of my loco team's geographic territory and you want to do something, contact me"
<doctormo-other> That's exactly what we both just asked.
<mhall119> good for having primary contacts for metropolitan areas, etc
<cjohnston> but not seperate teams.. or sub teams
<mhall119> svwilliams asked about groups of teams
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Aye, my mistake, I meant to clarify.
<svwilliams> cjohnston: mhall119: its kind of like subteams
<svwilliams> because when you say region
<mhall119> svwilliams: there's no membership
<doctormo-other> contacts for sub-localities, not regions.
<svwilliams> its a small location in a loco
<mhall119> just a contact
<svwilliams> right true
<svwilliams> so ... psuedo sub team
<svwilliams> :-D
<mhall119> contact
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: it could be a region of france though
<svwilliams> so its however the team wants to define it
<doctormo-other> And it might not, region is ambiguous, no?
<mhall119> it doesn't even have to be a geographic region, if people want to have a translations contact, and a hardware contact, etc, they can
<svwilliams> like northeast florida (sorry for non us florida people)
<svwilliams> or jacksonville
<svwilliams> ahh very cool ok
<svwilliams> so its team contact for X
<svwilliams> X = to whatever
<mhall119> yes
<doctormo-other> mhall119: So rip out the concept of 'regions' and just put them in as 'contacts', tell teams to use it for localities/regions or misc.
<mhall119> cjohnston: maybe call it "area" instead of "region"
<cjohnston> Area contacts?
<mhall119> yeah
<svwilliams> ehh still location based term
<cjohnston> it is location based
<mhall119> so it can be geographic area, area of interest, area of expertise, etc
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> i truely hope that i have nothing going on at work tomorrow
<doctormo-other> mhall119: If it's an area or region then the model should include geo or address.
<mhall119> why?
<svwilliams> why not just call it special contact
<svwilliams> loco special contact for hardwre
<svwilliams> loco special contact for tampa
<doctormo-other> Clarity and specificy.
<svwilliams> loco special contact for south france
<svwilliams> but doctormo-other it doesn't have to be location based
<svwilliams> it could be area of expertise
<mhall119> doctormo-other: baby steps, let's just get a name first
<mhall119> let that run for a bit and see what people do with it
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Understood, I support svwilliams's idea for such a thing to be called 'special contacts'
<svwilliams> cjohnston, I tried to sign into my local ltp and I received an error
<svwilliams> The username (svwilliams) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account.
<mhall119> svwilliams: run manage.py update-openids
<cjohnston> svwilli^
<svwilliams> excellent
<mhall119> then go get a bite to eat
<mhall119> maybe a nap
<cjohnston> and a few drinks
<mhall119> road trip
<cjohnston> go visit mike
<svwilliams> lol well it was quick cause "no module named south
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> wait, how did you syncdb?
<svwilliams> um ... nope
<svwilliams> well wait
<svwilliams> i ran make init
<svwilliams> which finally worked
<mhall119> "nope" isn't an answer to a "how did you" kind of question
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> ah, make
<cjohnston> yes it is mhall119
<mhall119> cjohnston: nope
<svwilliams> make init
<svwilliams> then make lp
<svwilliams> and then make live
<cjohnston> svwilliams: sudo apt-get install python-django-south
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> cd loco_directory
<doctormo-other> I wish it would put env and all the rest of the non-branch into the parent cache, it's a pain to have to symbolically link everything when I test a branch.
<mhall119> ../env/bin/python manage.py update-openids
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: have you tried nigelb's summit instructions?
<mhall119> doctormo-other: there's a better way to do it using bzr
<doctormo-other> I have'nt seen either the summit instructions or the better bzr way.
<doctormo-other> Although I could guess at them.
<cprofitt> cjohnston: mhall119: http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=96
<cprofitt> brian murray pointed me at that
<mhall119> is location information still available through the launchpad api?
<cjohnston> no idea
<svwilliams> mhall119, cjohnston its running now
<svwilliams> you were not kidding
<svwilliams> about it running forever
<svwilliams> If its alright with you all I'll attempt to update the wiki
<cprofitt> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/view/head:/lp_return_of_the_map.user.js
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Caught OperationalError while rendering: no such column: events_teamevent.recap, your new branch doesn't have a migraton for recap.
<cprofitt> that also comes from brian
<mhall119> svwilliams: you can run it while update-openids is going, if you want to run a separate terminal
<cjohnston> crap
<doctormo-other> mhall119: I can tell you... latt and long are still available in 1.0 of the API
<doctormo-other> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#person
<mhall119> doctormo-other: ok
<cprofitt> brian said that people can not set their location via LP anymore though
<mhall119> is it available to anonymous connections?
<cprofitt> so not many will have the data in place
<cprofitt> he did say it was still in the API he thought
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: im pushing it now.. r501
<doctormo-other> mhall119: There are anon connections (guest user) but not all information is available. I'd have to test it.
<cprofitt> cjohnston: I would be willing to take a poke at a bit-size item this coming week
<cprofitt> this weekend may or may not end up being good... depending on in-laws
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> cprofitt: i should be decently available next week too
<cprofitt> great.
<cprofitt> for the location pins are we looking for people or event pins?
<cjohnston> people
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> brian said perhaps a greesemonkey script to have folks enter their location or use the api
<cprofitt> brb
<cprofitt> daughter just got home from MS event
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Your recap modification looks sane, but it's in addition to a lot of content on that page that looks the same.
<doctormo-other> For instance comments.
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Yikes *hug*
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: onece again -- congrats on being a dad!!
<cprofitt> yeah... middle school is a big transition
<doctormo-other> Thanks cprofitt!!
<nigelb> cprofitt: pong
<cprofitt> hey nigelb
<cprofitt> we were talking about OSM and bdmurray's script
<doctormo-other> lol, I thought you meant Microsoft, not Middle School.
<nigelb> Ah!
<cprofitt> sounds like bdmurray feels it is a lot of work for minimal value
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: my daughter uses Ubuntu and does not like Windows or OS X
<cprofitt> she wears her Ubuntu shirts too school and answers kids questions
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Mine too ;-) or at least, I pretend she has that view.
<svwilliams> I'm glad I'm not the only one who read that as Micrsoft first and did a double take
<cprofitt> my youngest doesn't express that view yet, but the six year old and eleven year old both do
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Sounds like you a legion of a family, congrats.
<cprofitt> yeah... three children... not quite 300... but they are passionate about Ubuntu
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Did you catch the UK open source docs? I've been sending them around to American friends, you know, to incourage the use of etc.
<cjohnston> g'nite all
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: if you ahve ideas for improving the design, let me know.. maybe give it the grey background found on http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/ ?
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: I did not ... feel free to send them too me
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: I've added comments to the merge proposal.
<cprofitt> night cjohnston
<doctormo-other> night
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: On it's way to you.
<cprofitt> danke
<doctormo-other> You been at October-fest party too?
<mhall119> it's November
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: no, but I want to ...
<nigelb> mhall119: Did you get a chance to do those code reviews?
<cprofitt> I think next year I head off to Waterloo for one
<mhall119> nigelb: no, it's not been a good day for getting things done for me
<cprofitt> I was born there ... so I need to attend an October Fest there
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, ok
<doctormo-other> nigelb: I did all the code reviews.
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: I think your D's will get a kick out this image https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102241005050666075649/albums/5673096957440025649/5673096959467441778
<nigelb> doctormo-other: ha. looks like cjohnston got to all of mine :)
<doctormo-other> nigelb: Yeah, I did all of his :-P
<doctormo-other> mpt: Are you interested in joining #ubuntu-design ?
<mpt> doctormo-other, what's that about?
<cprofitt> lol
<doctormo-other> mpt: Trying to ignite a new team.
<doctormo-other> We're hopefully going to be looking at some programs/games this cycle to get a sense for design in the community.
<cprofitt> I just gotta post my bosses quote about open source software after reading those docs
<cprofitt> “I need something I can rely on. If an open source based system breaks, who’s going to fix it?”
<nigelb> mhall119: Nevermind, cjohnston did the reviews \o/
<cprofitt> that is my fearless leader
 * cprofitt faceplams
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: "You are!" :-P
<cprofitt> Exactly
<cprofitt> and with the Microsoft stuff... I fix it too
<cprofitt> and the Apple stuff
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: I think the best response is that "open source is like sugar, we can use it to make our coffee sweet, but we can't expect the sugar maker to come round and make our coffee for us"
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> true
<cprofitt> I think it is better to say... Microsoft makes you pay just to have the priviladge of finding their bugs
<cprofitt> Open Source lets you find bugs for free
<cprofitt> :-)
<doctormo-other> In my spare time, I am, Analogy Man! *heroic music*
<mhall119> is that like a sandwich?
<nigelb> mhall119: all that's left for review is the docs changes. Wanna do that?
<cprofitt> mhall119: kinda
<mhall119> nigelb: link?
<cprofitt> its just rough working for a person that really has no understanding of FOSS
<cprofitt> and discounts it... slams it... says we will never run it
<nigelb> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/docs-cleaning/+merge/81862
<cprofitt> ... and yet we already are
<mhall119> cprofitt: keep your FOSS away from his Firefox, PHP and Apache
<cprofitt> he had me install Apache and MySQL a week after making that statement
<cprofitt> he had no clue those were FOSS
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Can't you just put it in every day conversation?
<doctormo-other> Or just rename it 'commodity software', anything is better than slaming.
<mhall119> nigelb: approved
<doctormo-other> "I installed that open source software you asked for Mr. Jerk" (I don't know his real name)
<cprofitt> http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies/Case_Study_Detail.aspx?CaseStudyID=4000005481
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: lol
<cprofitt> I just let it slide off... and go about 'getting IT done'.
<mhall119> cprofitt: just call it free softwre, he'll probably hear "freeware" and be cool with it
<cprofitt> he has come around a bit since 2009
<cprofitt> he really likes my OSSEC server running on Ubuntu
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: He's following the crowd then
<cprofitt> and my OpenVAS server running on Ubuntu
<cprofitt> and my Cacti server running on Ubuntu
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Swap our his desktop for Ubuntu running a windows theme.
<doctormo-other> I love making people go white and trembly as I log into many desktops at MEM
<cprofitt> he even asked me if he could have my expo and scale 'features' on his Windows 7
<cprofitt> I had to tell him no... Windows doesn't have that
<mhall119> daker: you should /join #ubuntu-design
<cprofitt> I would rather bring him along slowly
<doctormo-other> *doh* just say yes and punt a windows theme on a test box and then shock him with the fact it's Ubuntu.
<cprofitt> he did give me 'permission' to run Ubuntu on my machine
<cprofitt> he has some Windows only software he uses... so that would prove difficult
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: You're a nice guy.
<cprofitt> I also value my job... I am currently the only source of income
<cprofitt> no need to make people upset
<mhall119> +1
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Ah, the American way :-P as a certified Bolshei I'd never be able to stand by and watch people commit intellectual suicide.
<mhall119> bolshei?
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: I have been looking to get a different job for three years now
<doctormo-other> Bolshevik, you know, left wing crazy person.
<cprofitt> so I do not have to... but I have to swallow it to pay my bills and take care of my family.
<mhall119> doctormo-other: ah
<doctormo-other> mhall119: I use it in a fun, tongue in cheek way.
<mhall119> wasn't there another, further left group?
<doctormo-other> mhall119: You mean Sylvia Pankhurst?
<cjohnston> mpt: #ubuntu-design is also a place that we are trying to get the design team to join to be able to contact them easily
<mpt> cjohnston, it's worth a try.
<cjohnston> mpt: i have a yes from a few of them.. so we will see :-)
<cjohnston> g'nite
<doctormo-other> night cjohnston, again.
<nigelb> mhall119: did you see the new design in the summit bug?
<mhall119> doctormo-other: no, I was thinking of Trotsky
<nigelb> someone had given us a nice mockup.
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Ah, i think Chaplin was more left wing than Trotsky :-P
<mhall119> maybe, but that wasn't who I was thinking of
<mhall119> :)
<svwilliams> oohhh looks like balsamic mockup nigelb
<doctormo-other> svwilliams: where?
<svwilliams> I use it at work alot, nice designs keeps the customer from trying to change the colors
<nigelb> svwilliams: it is a balsamic mockup :)
<svwilliams> don't know if this is the bug nigelb was talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/888686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888686 in summit "Schedule could use a re-design (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> svwilliams: yep, that's the one.
<svwilliams> I like the fact they give it to free for people who work on open source projects
<doctormo-other> svwilliams: is it open source?
<svwilliams> I don't believe so
<doctormo-other> svwilliams: Probably best to use inkscape then.
<svwilliams> yeah oh I forgot the other sad thing
<svwilliams> written on adobe air
<nigelb> Inkscape doesn't cut it for me as much as balsamic.
<nigelb> I tend to use things that work.
<doctormo-other> nigelb: That's a very insulting thing to say.
<nigelb> doctormo-other: I'm not insulting inkscape.
<nigelb> I'm only mentioning my lack of knowledge of it. Or time.
<doctormo-other> nigelb: "I tend to use things that work." == "Inkscape doesn't work"
<nigelb> doctormo-other: "Inscape doesn't work (for me!)"
<doctormo-other> nigelb: That's not what you said, means.
<nigelb> doctormo-other: Well, that was the intention, appologies if it didn't come out right.
<doctormo-other> OK, well other tools should be carefully considered. If balsamic can export canvas or svg then it matters not.
<svwilliams> I believe it does doctormo-other
<svwilliams> wait it might be jumping the gun ... it may only do things flat
<svwilliams> the one thing that does draw me to them is this on getting balsamiq for free If you are a do-gooder of any sort (non-profit, charity, open-source committer, you get the idea)
<svwilliams> from thier site
<doctormo-other> svwilliams: This was a similar issue with the linux kernel system, it was free for open source people.
<doctormo-other> Until the developer changed his mind and Linus had t write git.
<doctormo-other> Not without a whole amount of pain.
<svwilliams> yes but now we have git :-D
<svwilliams> which I like alot
<svwilliams> you are right doctormo-other
<svwilliams> they can change the rules at any time
<nigelb> svwilliams: heh, none of that git takl here :P
<svwilliams> but I suppose for me while I'm still getting more proficient at inkscape
<svwilliams> it works for quick mockups
<doctormo-other> nigelb: It's ok, launchpad will support git and we can all like git.
<svwilliams> he I like bzr too
<svwilliams> both are better than svn ...
<svwilliams> and svn is better than nothing
<nigelb> (just kidding, I <3 git as well :D)
<nigelb> svwilliams: to be fair, svn is much much better than cvs
<svwilliams> see, never got to use cvs but I suppose it is also better than nothing
<svwilliams> and nothing is better than visual sourcesafe
<svwilliams> believe
<svwilliams> me
<svwilliams> I had to use it
<nigelb> heh
<svwilliams> stupid thing would lock files and wouldn't let you unlock them
<svwilliams> say someone had a lock you go to them on thier pc and it wouldn't let them lock it or unlock it
<cprofitt> mhall119: sent you richard weait's response
<cprofitt> I am going to get some sleep folks... have a good night
<antdillon> Does anyone know who is responsible for https://vault.canonical.com/?
<nigelb> ISD I guess.
<cjohnston> getting ltp errors again :-(
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119 - the LTP tracebacks are from our code.
<nigelb> wsgi does not let you print to stdout.
<nigelb> The easy solution is to do import sys; sys.stdout = sys.stderr
<mhall119> where are we printing to stdout?
<nigelb>  File "/srv/loco.ubuntu.com/loco_directory/events/models.py", line 165, in first_team print 'Event %s has no team' % self.id
<mhall119> hmmm, we shouldn't be doing that
<nigelb> We should be logging that instead?
<mhall119> also, that should be happening
<nigelb> *shouldn't
<mhall119> once we get django 1.3, we can do better logging
<mhall119> right
<nigelb> mhall119: grep -rn 'print ' loco_directory/ | wc -l
<nigelb> returned 65
<mhall119> :(
 * mhall119 quicks LTP too
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> not allowed
<mhall119> dammit
<nigelb> not allowed?
<cjohnston> to quit
<cjohnston> you arent either
<nigelb> ah. I didn't realize wwhat quicks was :P
<mhall119> dang, my spelling is bad tonight
<cjohnston> i knew
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> clearly
<mhall119> heh
<nigelb> I haz fix.
<cjohnston> push it
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119 - https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/loco-team-portal/fix-stdout/+merge/82036
<mhall119> nigelb: approved
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-12
<nigelb> mhall119: thanks
<nigelb> cjohnston: merged. get it deployed.
<nigelb> Filed bug 889337
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889337 in loco-team-portal "Remove all the print statements in application code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889337
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb thoughts: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/event-recap/+merge/81925
<cjohnston> svwilliams: !
<svwilliams> Hey! cjohnston I'm finally on a really computer! (no vm on top of mac osx)
<cjohnston> sweet
<svwilliams> still getting everything setup just got the bzr branch for loco-directory
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> im getting ready to push a release
<cjohnston> we have a bad bug we need to fix
<svwilliams> whats the bug?
<cjohnston> something with switching to wsgi
<svwilliams> ahh
<svwilliams> I'm hoping I can over come the issues I had synching open-ids last night using this old dell from work
<svwilliams> for some reason the vm kept timing out
<cjohnston> gotcha
<svwilliams> are you handling the release on your own
<cjohnston> fwiw its now lp:loco-team-portal
<svwilliams> fwiw (?)
<cjohnston> for what its worth
<cjohnston> i prepare the release, and then notify IS
<svwilliams> I was wondering about that I should switch to that correct
<svwilliams> instead of loco-directory
<cjohnston> loco-directory points to l-t-p
<cjohnston> but l-t-p would now be more appropriate
<cjohnston> svwilliams: any chance your close to being ready to working on a real quick bug that needs to be pushed out
<cjohnston> bug #888511
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888511 in loco-team-portal "Fix links to launchpad project/team (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888511
<svwilliams> I'm still getting set up and my old env was hindering working on the three bitsize bugs I have
<svwilliams> but I would look into that one and take that one on instead
<cjohnston> it should only be 3 or 4 lines of code
<cjohnston> really easy
<cjohnston> its just updating the links
<svwilliams> alright I'll go pull up the bug and fix it
<svwilliams> this asap or by end of weekend?
<cjohnston> if you can't do it in the next hour I will
<svwilliams> well I kicked off make live
<cjohnston> i figured it would give you a little more experience
<cjohnston> cancel that out
<cjohnston> ill give you a db for this one
<svwilliams> ok
<cjohnston> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/loco_directory.db
<cjohnston> this one is super easy...
<cjohnston> in your branch (so the folder that contains loco_directory/)
<cjohnston> grep -rn ".net/loco-directory" *
<svwilliams> so they all need to change to /loco-team-portal
<svwilliams> correct?
<svwilliams> The text already says Loco Team Portal so we're just cleaning up the links
<svwilliams> after that want me to go through the wiki and clean up the intructions for developers
<cjohnston> yr\es
<cjohnston> yes
<svwilliams> I was going to add the stuff I learned yesterday about synching open ids
<svwilliams> k
<cjohnston> sure..
<svwilliams> cjohnston, I just went through about.html has the link to the developers changed ... I went to launch pad and its still loco-directory-dev
<cjohnston> it has not yet changed svwilliams
<cjohnston> it will
<cjohnston> but it will also have a forward
<cjohnston> so it can wait a bit
<svwilliams> ok
<svwilliams> well its done
<svwilliams> let me run it real quick and run through all of the links
<svwilliams> and make sure they work
<cjohnston> t
<cjohnston> y
<svwilliams> cjohnston, syntax for the commit to link to the bug
<svwilliams> --fixes lp:bugnumber
<svwilliams> ?
<cjohnston> yup
<svwilliams> cjohnston, mp is up
<svwilliams> I'm going to attack the wiki now
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<svwilliams> your welcome
<svwilliams> you are welcome
<cjohnston> svwilliams: never noticed this, but do you mind fixing:
<cjohnston> the "report it" links, point them to https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+filebug
<svwilliams> yes I noticed that it was a search I think ...
<cjohnston> so login_failure
<cjohnston> .html
<cjohnston> 404.html
<cjohnston> and 500.html
<svwilliams> add /+filebug to all of the links
<svwilliams> since most of them point to just bugs
<cjohnston> ya
<svwilliams> added it to all of them
<svwilliams> and pushed to same branch
<cjohnston> ty
<svwilliams> np
<svwilliams> did all the links redirect
<svwilliams> I don't want to screw up the release process instructions
<svwilliams> I'm working on the wiki now
<svwilliams> and I'm modifying the directions to point at loco-team-portal instead of loco-directory
<svwilliams> didn't know if everything including translations had moved?
<cjohnston> everything except the team is moved
<svwilliams> there is a directory under the team /loco-directory-dev/loco-directory
<svwilliams> has that been changed to /loco-directory-dev/loco-team-portal?
<cjohnston> lp:~loco-directory-dev/loco-team-portal/translations
<cjohnston> lp:~loco-directory-dev/loco-team-portal/production
<svwilliams> ok so the instructions to sysadmin's will have changed
<svwilliams> got it
<cjohnston> lp:loco-team-portal is the same as lp:loco-directory-dev/loco-team-portal
<cjohnston> whats the link
<svwilliams> instructions bzr pull lp:~loco-directory/loco-directory/production
<svwilliams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/ReleaseProcess
<svwilliams> had it open so I started there
<cjohnston> lp:~loco-directory-dev/loco-team-portal/production   is the new link
<cjohnston> for now
<svwilliams> is the stuff on thier end still /srv/shared-branches/loco-directory-dev_loco-directory_production
<cjohnston> ya, leave that alone
<svwilliams> last thing, I think, would you like me to migrate the wiki pages
<svwilliams> from LoCoDirectory
<svwilliams> to LoCoTeamPortal
<svwilliams> I'm migrating the text
<cjohnston> Ya.. and then point LoCoDirectory to LoCoTeamPortal
<svwilliams> I mean changing the text
<svwilliams> ok
<cjohnston> yes
<svwilliams> ok I've moved everything and fixed most of the references to loco-directory
<svwilliams> little things like loco_directory.db
<svwilliams> I left alone
<svwilliams> but all launchpad references and wiki pages and project references calling it loco directory I fixed
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> ty
<svwilliams> oh there is a bunch of old text about releases
<svwilliams> .1
<svwilliams> and .2
<svwilliams> I left their references to loco-directory alone
<cjohnston> k
<svwilliams> if I get a chance I'll update to our current number and
<cjohnston> ok
<svwilliams> put in some items from the UDS blueprint
<svwilliams> this weekend
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> watch out.. you might become the project lead
<svwilliams> ha :-) I'll leave that in more competent hands, but I'm happy to help :-)
<cjohnston> like was said during uds.. if you go to the bathroom, you may end up in charge
<svwilliams> lol, good advice for next UDS
<svwilliams> don't go to the bathroom
<svwilliams> I think I over heard hallway conversations where people were getting volunteered for things
<svwilliams> :-D
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> svwilliams: im including you on the email requesting a release just so you can watch it
<svwilliams> excellent
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735870/   do you have any idea who any of the people are that are throwing the errors? (ie their proper lp name)
<cjohnston> svwilliams: you said your familiar with python right?
<cjohnston> just new to django
<svwilliams> familar with web dev
<svwilliams> new to django and python
<cjohnston> ok
<svwilliams> well I've done a little python
<svwilliams> very little
<cjohnston> ok.
<svwilliams> I get the basics
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: You should change your review status to Approved too.
<doctormo-other> https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/loco-team-portal/event-page-design/+merge/81231
<mhall119> cjohnston: all I recognize is achuni
<mhall119> his lp username is elachuni
<nigelb> I can also recognize cdbs
<nigelb> and coolbhavi
<cjohnston> could yall fix the ones you know please
<nigelb> cjohnston: EW.
<nigelb> Status can't handle case difference?
<cjohnston> dont know.. i guess now?
<cjohnston> not/
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> ok, I fixed the ones I know.
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 et al: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/req/+merge/82049
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/track-summary/+merge/81912
<mhall119> on a saturday?
<cjohnston> mhall119: on a every day
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm not sure your requirements change for django-openid-auth will work
<cjohnston> it works on summit
<cjohnston> why wouldnt it here
<mhall119> eveytime I've seen a downloaded tarball, the line started with -f, and ended with some package info
<nigelb> mhall119: it works on summit
<cjohnston> mhall119: try it?
<mhall119> if you tried it, then it's ok
<mhall119> getting psycopg2 out of there is going to make things easier for new devs
<cjohnston> its still there.. its commented out
<mhall119> it'll make settingup the virtualenv faster
<cjohnston> mhall119: get ready to go outside and wave
<mhall119> cjohnston: driving past?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> where are you headed?
<cjohnston> fl aquarium
<mhall119> the one in ybor?
<cjohnston> si
<cjohnston> hope says 'channelside'
<mhall119> ah, too bad Michelle is sick, or we'd come out with you
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> she's had Ubuflu all week
<mhall119> I'm the only one here who hasn't had it
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> i didnt get it this time
<cjohnston> mhall119: is there anything requreid other than the translation for the translation to show up in the list of translations
<mhall119> cjohnston: you mean on LTP?
<mhall119> I think we just get languages from the iso-codes package
<cjohnston> yes, ltp..
<cjohnston> so if the language isnt in the menu, how do we add it
<mhall119> what language are we missing?
<cjohnston> https://answers.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+question/178481
<cjohnston> I pushed the translations to production.. so when IS releases it, the .po's will be there
<mhall119> cjohnston: if we can't get django 1.3 installed system-wide, we can get a local branch of it and put it on the PYTHONPATH
<nigelb> Is IS okay wwith that?
<mhall119> nigelb: they should be, that's SOP for ISD apps now
<mhall119> there's even an official ISD branch of django 1.3 we can use
<mhall119> we'll just need to update the .wsgi files to add it to the path
<nigelb> oooh. Then I'm all for that.
<cjohnston> mhall119: we are trying to move servers too
<nigelb> Why move servers?
<mhall119> more power!
<cjohnston> becuase cranberry is still in trouble
<nigelb> Since when?
<nigelb> we haven't had any issues in a long while.
<cjohnston> nigelb: its still overrun per is.. they want to move us
<cprofitt> cjohnston: do you know about status.ubuntu.com?
<nigelb> cprofitt: He does. He maintains it. Is it broken?
<cprofitt> no, just curious why my page is missing...
<cprofitt> I clicked on my name and get page not found
<cjohnston> cprofitt, only people who are members of the teams on the teams page have pages
<cprofitt> ok...
<cprofitt> and what determines what blueprints are included?
<cprofitt> for example -- https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-bug-involvement
<cjohnston> cproffit, managers
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> the site looks fantastic... would be really useful if I had a page and it was tracking all the blueprints
<cprofitt> thanks for the explanation cjohnston
<cjohnston> cprofitt, find me a python dev to optimize it and we can.. right now it isnt practical
<daker_> hello
<cjohnston> hey daker
<nigelb> cjohnston: I thought you were out  ;)
<cjohnston> %I am
<daker_> cjohnston: nigelb do we have a twitter account ?
<daker_> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.889567/+merge/82053
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb Ronnie http://paste.ubuntu.com/736761/   the error for /meetings/history
<Ronnie> cjohnston: is that the full error?
<mhall119> is that displaying past meetings?
<cjohnston> yews
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736764/
<nigelb> The error is that there is a print statement.
<cjohnston> ok.. so nigelb your code fixes that right
<nigelb> ya
<Ronnie> ah, the famous print statements with wsgi
<Ronnie> before commit i usually exec "bzr diff | grep print"
<Ronnie> django 1.4 will have the new command which will significantly reduce the amount of queries: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/querysets/#prefetch-related
<Ronnie> wow, the event history list runs 5432 queries to print the page. thats the same number as the port of a standard postgresql database.
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-13
<mhall119> Ronnie: that's also way too many queries for a single page :(
<Ronnie> mhall119: it indeed is
<mhall119> definitely sounds like we need a select_related somewhere
<Ronnie> select_related does not help with O2M relations like teamevent->teams
<Ronnie> i got it reduced to 2000 queries. but thats still a lot
<mhall119> true, but sometimes you can reverse how you're doing the query to make it work
<Ronnie>  mhall119, yes i did that on the venue list page, which reduced 800 to 10 queries
<mhall119> \o/
<Ronnie> but i see no option here
<mhall119> aw :(
<Ronnie> only this command: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/models/querysets/#prefetch-related
<mhall119> Ronnie: where are you looking?
<Ronnie> but thats only available in the dev (1.4) version
<Ronnie> mhall119: http://localhost:8000/meetings/history/
<mhall119> Ronnie: are the queries coming from the history_meetings() on the model manager, or from something in the template/
<Ronnie> the template has a teamevent.teams.all, that means that for each teamevent it should get the teams from the db. also the starttime, which is depended of the first team timezone setting or linked venue (that is shown 4 times per teamevent entry)
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> ah, there we go
<Ronnie> posted the wrong link. this is the corrent one: http://localhost:8000/events/history/
<mhall119> and a select_related on line 72 of meetings/models.py won't help us here?
<Ronnie> mhall119: what would you select als related ?
<mhall119> the 'teams' field from TeamMeeting
<Ronnie> select_related does not select O2Many relations. only O2O and ForeinKeys
<mhall119> oh right, it's a M2M
<Ronnie> thats the whole problem. and the teamevent.teams is called several times per teamevent
<mhall119> right, which sucks because it's almost always going to be only one Team
<Ronnie> i got it down to 1817 queries
<Ronnie> somehow we should limit per team or month basis
<Ronnie> mhall119: whats the point of having a page with all the past meetings ?
<svwilliams> this is all so similar to stuff I use every day for work and yet so different
<svwilliams> anyone have a good suggestion for a python/dijango tutorial?
<svwilliams> maybe a walk through that you build something?
<mhall119> svwilliams: the django website had a good 4-part tutorial
<mhall119> svwilliams: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/intro/tutorial01/
<mhall119> Ronnie: I don't recall what the reason was, I think so that people could see what was done in the last month, etc, for UWN
<mhall119> I think limiting it to a month at a time is reasonable though
<svwilliams> I saw that mhall119 but I thought I'd ask, always good to get peoples opinions who have used the tutorials
<svwilliams> I'll give it a try
<mhall119> svwilliams: that's how I learned
<nigelb> That's how I learned as well.
<nigelb> Its interesting that I've never worked on a django project at the start
<nigelb> I've always come in between and did lots of stuff
<doctormo-other> nigelb: I tried to make a website, although to be fair I came to django because it contained the majority of the functionality I put into PCWE back in 2002
<doctormo-other> It has frustrated me no end to have fairly poorly structured templating engines compared to the perl library I have. I mean django only just in 2011 got conditional element parsing.
<nigelb> doctormo-other: heh, personally, I like jinja2 compared to django's templating engine.
<doctormo-other> Yeah, nigelb I also sit on a hoard of other code that other projects will never really take advantage of.
<doctormo-other> But learning code seems a lot more about popularity than technical ability these days.
 * nigelb heads out
<knome> is there a way to get a table with all cell borders in the ubuntu wiki?
<doctormo-other> knome: Yes, see the table/cell style guide for moin wiki
<knome> doctormo-other, i looked at that, but if you want all borders, you have to set those for every cell.
<doctormo-other> Yes, and now you know why people write websites in html ;-)
<knome> yeah well
<knome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/889776
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889776 in ubuntu-website "Enable a CSS class for tables for better readability (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<knome> if one could have a css class in the stylesheet, and just apply that for a table that needs borders...
<knome> it would be *much* less work.
<knome> imo that should be the default, but even something i have to manually set would be better than editing per-cell
<doctormo-other> knome: You could, but it would mean editing the moinmoin and getting Canonical IS to redeploy it. Impossible!
<knome> i know.
<knome> but i've been bugging them too much already.
<knome> i will not make their lives easy.
<knome> i've been telling in my blog they are waayyyy suboptimal
<knome> i will bug them eternally.
<cjohnston> is there a way to figure out what is using a certain port
<nigelb> yup
<cjohnston> nm
<cjohnston> daker: i replied again
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you have the lp>u.c sso script?
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://pastebin.canonical.com/55702/
<mhall119> cjohnston: you can also reference https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/ISD/Docs/SSO/MigratingFromLaunchpadLogin in the email to IS
<knome> what's the status of team reporting? is that dead?
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-05
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston i am going to merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.616547/+merge/107553
<mhall119> daker: what is that Entypo font stuff?
<daker> those are font icons
<daker> http://www.entypo.com/
<mhall119> ah, interesting
<daker> you can color them by css
<mhall119> also, the mugshots on commenter_profile won't always work
<mhall119> because Launchpad is evil
<daker> i have a fix for it in trunk
<mhall119> for mugshots?
<mhall119> how did you fix that?
<daker> LP is slow :(
<daker> mhall119: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/common/launchpad.py#L62
<daker> mhall119: and this function is called here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/userprofiles/management/commands/update-profiles.py
<daker> the smart_if.py tag will be removed once we move to dj1.3
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> daker: my only concern is lack of tests, but if you're happy with it as the project maintainer, I have no objection
<daker> ok i'll try to write tests for it later
<daker> mhall119: my problem rightnow is that i don't know if i can push directly or make MP for review
<daker> mhall119: i have a lot login issues after accounts merge
<daker> bug #1074754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074754 in LoCo Team Portal "The username () with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074754
<mhall119> daker: yes, cjohnston and I spoke to some of the SSO guys about how to resolve this, but it's going to require a new API on their end
<mhall119> it's not a simple problem, unfortunately
<daker> :(
<mhall119> daker: you should be able to push directly to the trunk branch, but doing a merge will keep the history cleaner
<daker> ok
<mhall119> since you have a lot of revisions on that branch already
<daker> mhall119: how can we let those people use LTP ?
<mhall119> daker: do you have access to the /admine/sz?
<mhall119> minus the sz
<mhall119> that was the dog typing
<daker> mhall119: no i don't have admin access to l.u.c
<mhall119> ok, we need to see about getting you that
<daker> django 1.1.2 is not longer available on pypi :( http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Django/1.1.2
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-11
<amayer> hello, im not sure where i should report bugs with the website but i thought this would be a good place to start.
<amayer> when i go here: (i click the download link on the homepage and click "download 12.10 32 bit" on the download page)
<amayer> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<amayer> and click the link that says "Not now, take me to the download"
<amayer> it points me here:
<amayer> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<amayer> notice the "lts" as the last parameter. this will download 12.04 i am trying to download 12.10(aka latest as the last parameter)
<amayer> please let me know if this is the correct place to handle my problem or if i should go somewhere else
<AlanBell> wfm
<AlanBell> I can see the point, but it does download 12.10 for me
<AlanBell> odd
<daker> hey cjohnston mhall119 nigelb what do you think of this http://i.imgur.com/9VTVv.png http://i.imgur.com/6lLYg.png
<daker> pleia2 and AlanBell too
<mhall119> daker: looks nice, are those mockups or actual code?
<daker> code :)
<mhall119> \o/
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> looks nice
<daker> thanks
<cjohnston> daker: you should design a new schedule display ;-)
<daker> hhh
<daker> will do when i have time :)
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> daker: mp updated
<daker> cjohnston: thanks :)
<cjohnston> daker: do you know anything about reducing db queries on pages? I'm using .select_related() but need to reduce further
<daker> cjohnston: can you pastebin your code ?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~qa-dashboard/qa-dashboard/dev/view/head:/dashboard/views/smoke.py#L48
<daker> i see
<daker> cjohnston: how many queries does this code execute ?
<cjohnston> >4k
<daker> cjohnston: how many build you have per release ?
<cjohnston> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smoke/quantal/
<daker> cjohnston: why not use the cache ?
<daker> http://blueprintforge.com/blog/2012/01/24/measuring-optimising-database-performance-in-django
<cjohnston> daker: I plan on it, but I want to optimize the code too
<daker> cjohnston: why not use pagination ?
<cjohnston> daker: I have to talk them into allowing it. :-)
<cjohnston> they want to be able to view all the results for the release on one page
<daker> cjohnston: pagination while scrolling
<daker> like twitter
<daker> display 100 records if here scrolls down then grab another 100 rec
<cjohnston> thats an interesting idea...
<daker> :)
<daker> cjohnston: http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/load-content-while-scrolling-with-jquery/
<daker> page = 1;
<daker> catch the scroll
<daker> page = page +1;
<daker> load page
<daker> cjohnston: http://www.mellowmorning.com/2010/03/03/django-query-set-iterator-for-really-large-querysets/
<daker> cjohnston: http://blog.mozilla.org/webdev/2011/12/15/django-optimization-story-thousand-times-faster/
#ubuntu-website 2013-11-04
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: IIRC you were working on something to make Summit log a user into etherpad automagically.. did anything ever come of that?
<AlanBell> it works with etherpad lite
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: so that's an option
#ubuntu-website 2013-11-05
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you around today?
<josepht> mhall119: cjohnston is out until Friday
<mhall119> ok, that's what I figured
#ubuntu-website 2013-11-06
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/  needs s/foundations/core please
<mhall119> cjohnston: fixed
<mhall119> cjohnston: all settled up there?
<cjohnston> if you count me the dog and an air mattress, then yes
<mhall119> where's the rest of the crew?
<cjohnston> down there in the warm weather
<cjohnston> mhall119: they come up tomorrow after school
<mhall119> making them stay in school right up until the move? that's just mean
<cjohnston> The movers aren't loading the truck until tomorrow..
<mhall119> who's moving you?
 * mhall119 hopes it's not Atlas
<cjohnston> 2 men and a truck
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> had another friend who just recently moved to Texas, and their movers were awful
<cjohnston> is atlas one of those that you get your stuff back a few months down the road?
<mhall119> well they got it there, but the movers kept asking if they could have various things around the house, then took a beer break in the middle of the day
<cjohnston> wtf
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> they packed everything today, tomorrow they load the truck and drive up, unpack thurs
<mhall119> cjohnston: any objection to me getting a production deployment of summit tomorrow?
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1226818 first?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1226818 in Summit "IRC Logs" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> sure, any other critical bugs we should fix before UDS?
<cjohnston> probably
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> werent there some other things you were supposed to be working on?
<mhall119> I did the hangout link change
<mhall119> the rest was outside of summit's code, at least what I have in my notes
<cjohnston> I think that's it mhall119
<cjohnston> plenty of other stuff to do, but nothing really more critical than before
<cjohnston> I still have no idea what to do about the pad
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/change-irclog-urls-1226818/+merge/194050
#ubuntu-website 2013-11-07
<knome> hey, anybody know how i can delete the cache for a FullSearch listing in the wiki?
#ubuntu-website 2015-11-06
<DoctorD90> hello! i think i found out a little issue in main website :)
<DoctorD90> on page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<DoctorD90> is described that to put an iso on an usb it is needed to convert in img. Belong to my knowledge, using dd, isnt important to convert in img before do that. so, the step of convert isnt so relevant, and may produce only confusions in user....deleting it, guide will be simplified!
#ubuntu-website 2015-11-07
<DoctorD90> devs??? :) are you there? :)
<bbrawner> Hi everyone, I'm looking to get involved. Where should I begin?
<bbrawner> I currently work as a web developer, using primarily php and javascript (mostly jquery) but I do occasionally use some python and ruby
#ubuntu-website 2018-11-06
<kisak> good day, I noticed there was a packages.ubuntu.com snafu over the weekend (all search results were empty). This is now fixed, but it looks like the artful packages were re-added which contradicts "2018-08-11 Remove artful." in the news section
<kisak> might not actually be an issue, just figured it was worth mentioning the discrepancy.
